# Conserve water: Sauna



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I think a lot of people don't know much about bathing in a Sauna. It is the ultimate for getting VERY clean, and using VERY little water (just one gallon to rinse off at the end). And very relaxing.

Downside: it's big in size, it takes a long time, and if you don't have a lot of extra wood - then why bother.

Ok, OK, bad stuff aside: I think a Sauna is a wonderful thing to have. You can build a barrel stove for $50 and a simple 8' by 8' sauna can be build for $100. If not having a lot of clean water to bathe with is a possiblity in your future, consider making a simple wood-fired sauna to keep clean.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Would love to see some complete plans to build a sauna for $150.

Firm believer in heat therapy.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

We don't need no steenking sauna here in Florida. In the summer we can usually just step outside with a towel.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Would love to see some complete plans to build a sauna for $150.


A simple 8' x 8' by 6-7-8 foot tall one-room structure can be built for $100 if you are a fair scrounger. It is tougher to do if you are using all new materials. If you find an old house or even trailer house that needs to be torn down, you can do it for the price of screws/nails. The most expensive part of mine was the $50 barrel stove kit.

If you have to meet any codes - oh well. Too bad for you. One more reason to move to the country.

Here in Texas, it isn't as nice in the summer - - but this last winter when it was 20 degrees out, it was heavenly.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

My husband and I built our camp sauna in a day, and on the cheap.

You can also build a small, medium or large sweat lodge. Here is some info. I've sweat lodged and they work just as well as a sauna.

How to Make a Sweat Bath in the Wilderness - wikiHow

You can find other sites on the net that walk you through the construction step by step.


----------

